# Canadian String Builders?



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Most popular materials are available through your local pro shop; ask them to order from Bromley Archery Distributors. Bromley has most popular materials in stock in 1/4# and 1# spools, and will special order anything not in stock.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks Nigel. :thumb:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Nigel, where did the wax go on 453x? The last spool I bought was virtually wax free... it was quite nice.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

araz2114 said:


> Hey Nigel, where did the wax go on 453x? The last spool I bought was virtually wax free... it was quite nice.


Hi Chris... it's hard to say what happened on that spool, but it's not uncommon to see great variances in the amount of wax that any given spool gets, and that goes for any manufacturer. I won't mention names, but I've occasionally been driven bonkers by spools that seemed to contain more wax than string material, which led me to surmise that wax is considerably cheaper than the top end materials!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I meant 452X not 453X, I have noticed that most of the newer spools have no wax on them... and what little there is isn't sticky at all. What a pleasure to work with.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

I knew what you meant, Chris. On your 452x, it may be a manufacturing variance, or an attempt to squeeze every last FPS out of the material. Less wax equals more speed, but less durability. I once had a spool of 'another material' that had no wax whatsover. It was literally unusable as the material's own weight caused it to fall off the spool and puddle on the floor. If I hadn't noticed it I'm sure the whole pound would have finished up on the floor. I tried to wind some strings with it, but even with the end of the strand clamped in the jig, loops were falling from the spool. I think that it ended up becoming the strongest material ever used to tie up tomato plants.

Try the 453x sometime... it's fabulous!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Has anyone had variance in how much the string will string from batch to batch. For ages on 8125 I could count on 1/4" stretch / 30" of length. Now, last night I have a brand new spool and I could get any stretch at all. Not a bad thing, but after laying out a string expecting it to stretch it's kind of frustrating.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

I haven't noticed anything of that nature Russ, but I suspect that you did something differently in the construction of your latest string that would account for the difference in perceived stretch. Modern string materials are produced according to very stringent standards, especially from companies such as BCY and Brownell. 8125 is 8125, and the laws of physics don't change, so....

All string materials will 'stretch' though, no matter what construction method you use. There are two components to consider; first are the elastic properties of the string, known as stretch, or recoverable elongation; and secondly there's the plastic properties of the string, known as creep, or non-recoverable elongation. Every string made will stretch and recover during every shot cycle. Every string made will also continue to creep, to varying degrees, for the entire usable life of the string. Even steel cables will stretch and creep. 
The most stable string material I've found, through years of testing in the field and on the range, is Brownell's Ultra Cam. You'll find it will average from 4 to 7 fps slower than the 452x or 8125, but if you want the utmost in stability coupled with reasonable speed it's the only way to go. It's the only material I trust on my hunting bows.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Rampant, I definitely did do something different in that I tried a new way of stretching the string. I changed back to the "old" method and voila - 1/4" / 30 was back. Just goes to show, sometimes there are no short cuts.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Rampant said:


> I haven't noticed anything of that nature Russ, but I suspect that you did something differently in the construction of your latest string that would account for the difference in perceived stretch. Modern string materials are produced according to very stringent standards, especially from companies such as BCY and Brownell. 8125 is 8125, and the laws of physics don't change, so....
> 
> All string materials will 'stretch' though, no matter what construction method you use. There are two components to consider; first are the elastic properties of the string, known as stretch, or recoverable elongation; and secondly there's the plastic properties of the string, known as creep, or non-recoverable elongation. Every string made will stretch and recover during every shot cycle. Every string made will also continue to creep, to varying degrees, for the entire usable life of the string. Even steel cables will stretch and creep.
> The most stable string material I've found, through years of testing in the field and on the range, is Brownell's Ultra Cam. You'll find it will average from 4 to 7 fps slower than the 452x or 8125, but if you want the utmost in stability coupled with reasonable speed it's the only way to go. It's the only material I trust on my hunting bows.


Totally agree...The Ultra cam is the best, most stable i have used. I had a set on my AR for 2 1/2 years and they NEVER moved once.


----------

